# Daily reminder what men are supposed to look like



## Rugged (Apr 21, 2019)

THIS








will never compete with these













this, however is a mix between the 2. He is still no match for any dimorphic beast, but it's the male ''aesthetic'' you subhumans cry for on here


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 25, 2019)

True


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 25, 2019)

Chico mogs all of them


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 25, 2019)

holy fucking cope @ your """REAL MAN""" narrative. ATTRACTIVENESS IS ALL THAT MATTERS ON LIFE, NOT YOUR ATHLETICISM, MUSCLES OR ANYTHING.


----------



## Aids! (Apr 25, 2019)

First pair of pics guy on the right with the black hair looks best to me


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> holy fucking cope @ your """REAL MAN""" narrative. ATTRACTIVENESS IS ALL THAT MATTERS ON LIFE, NOT YOUR ATHLETICISM, MUSCLES OR ANYTHING.


Yea legit.
Op is deluded cuz he'll probably never be a pretty boy.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> ATTRACTIVENESS IS ALL THAT MATTERS ON LIFE, NOT YOUR ATHLETICISM, MUSCLES OR ANYTHING.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 25, 2019)

@mido the slayer


----------



## Bengt (Apr 25, 2019)

face>frame nothing more to say


----------



## Aids! (Apr 25, 2019)

My boi jaden mogs both of them ol deluded ass


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 25, 2019)

jefferson said:


> @mido the slayer











Bullshit tbh 

Alain and Chico mogs them all 

And the last guy is rare anyway to find


----------



## jefferson (Apr 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45416
> 
> View attachment 45417
> 
> ...


ye I agree with you


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Rugged said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mens me


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 25, 2019)

Ideal male has a warrior skull with pretty boy facial aesthetics


----------



## Rugged (May 5, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 45416
> 
> View attachment 45417
> 
> ...


Chico is a twink, how does he mog anything?


----------



## mido the slayer (May 5, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Chico is a twink, how does he mog anything?




GigaCope


----------



## You (May 5, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> holy fucking cope @ your """REAL MAN""" narrative. ATTRACTIVENESS IS ALL THAT MATTERS ON LIFE, NOT YOUR ATHLETICISM, MUSCLES OR ANYTHING.


Cope.
How is this



meant to win a fight against any of these












. I think this forum has forgot that in nature males fight over mates, so having features that correlate with high fighting success matter.


----------



## LightingFraud (May 5, 2019)

Genuinely curious how these MMA fighters look so retardedly masc. Did they start injecting from the age of 12?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Genuinely curious how these MMA fighters look so retardedly masc. Did they start injecting from the age of 12?


Acromegaly


You said:


> I think this forum has forgot that in nature males fight over mates, so having features that correlate with high fighting success matter.


No that's not true. Regardless, no one is fighting over mates now. These guys slay absolutely nothing. Humans have always used tools so genetic fighting success never really mattered.


----------



## You (May 5, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Acromegaly
> 
> No that's not true. Regardless, no one is fighting over mates now. These guys slay absolutely nothing. Humans have always used tools so genetic fighting success never really mattered.


You're smart but you're wrong at the same time. It is biologically programmed for woman to find High-T DOM mates attractive, If this wasn't true then women would be able to turn off there hypergamous urge.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 5, 2019)

You said:


> It is biologically programmed for woman to find High-T DOM mates attractiv


it's not, woman find ATTRACTIVE males attractive. Beauty is an end to itself.



You said:


> If this wasn't true then women would be able to turn off there hypergamous urge.


women can still be hypergamous


----------



## You (May 5, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> it's not, woman find ATTRACTIVE males attractive. Beauty is an end to itself.
> 
> 
> women can still be hypergamous


Male Attractiveness is different to female attractiveness bro. Highly dimorphic traits are a requirement for male attractiveness.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 5, 2019)

You said:


> Male Attractiveness is different to female attractiveness bro. Highly dimorphic traits are a requirement for male attractiveness.


no it's not bro, or else prettyboys wouldn't slay. You're just a basement autist who is coping. The "attractive" people you posted are literal cavemen. There's a reason we evolved away from the cavemen look. Cavemen aren't models, actors, or prominent figures.


----------



## You (May 5, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> no it's not bro, or else prettyboys wouldn't slay. You're just a basement autist who is coping. The "attractive" people you posted are literal cavemen. There's a reason we evolved away from the cavemen look. Cavemen aren't models, actors, or prominent figures.


Bro cmon, Women choose High-T guys when they're fertile in the menstral cycle and pretty boys when they're not. Pretty boys slay due to things like harmony but they get instantly cucked when a high-T DOM starts competing with them and a High-T DOM is more likely to protect there mate and there children better than a prettyboy. The reason we de-evolved from cavemen is due to poorer and poorer mate selection and lack of natural selection present in society. The reason High-T DOMs aren't as prevelent in media is due to agreeble traits having a more of an advantage in society due to an already established dominance hierachy in society which involves being beta in order to gain the approval of others in order to climb. Today in society men are just treated as hermaphrodites that's why feminism exist. The west lives in a hyena like society. 

Anyway I don't have a basement.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 5, 2019)

Colez biker gayng


----------



## Dude420 (May 5, 2019)

*YOU DARE SPEAK AGAINST CHICO



*


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> Cope.
> How is this
> View attachment 49741
> meant to win a fight against any of these
> ...


You think a woman cares about what man would win in a fucking fight? What cope is this? Even if you were good in a fight, that is literally the most useles skin you could have. An incel with a knife can fucking kill any cage fighter. You yourself can't fight either, so stop acting like you can even compare to a beast like lesnar. Lesnars sex appeal is non existant when compared to a pretty boy


----------



## Pex1992 (May 6, 2019)

I am like the guy at the bottom aesthetics with masculinity


----------



## TBOLT (May 6, 2019)

Yet another "women like neanderthals despite all evidence that's not true"


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 6, 2019)

This is how men are supposed to look like


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (May 6, 2019)

I think who screams 'idiot' at other wins this argument
Wars aren't fight 1V1 they aren't done face to face now, lachowski mogs all


----------



## dogtown (May 6, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 49976
> 
> This is how men are supposed to look like



Norwooding skull cel completely over


----------



## Bur_01 (May 6, 2019)

jfl at thinking the first guy is not ideal, he mogs 99.99% of men masculinity wise

The first and last guys are ideal


----------



## TBOLT (May 6, 2019)

"you don't need to be aesthetic bro just look like an ogre!"


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

this nonsense again. I'm pretty sure the dorky kids that drench their panties over hypermasculine freaks are the exact same kids who think BBC meme is real and constantly jack off to IR porn. 







vs
























fuck how will lachowski and his elite offspring ever compete?? its over!!!


Brock Lesnar net worth: $22 million
Rampage jackson net worth: $12 million

Lachowski net worth: $179 million and never once had to get brain damage in the process


Just go play gears of war and cum into a tissue already kid


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 6, 2019)

ogres me


----------



## TBOLT (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> this nonsense again. I'm pretty sure the dorky kids that drench their panties over hypermasculine freaks are the exact same kids who think BBC meme is real and constantly jack off to IR porn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beyond JFL if you fell for the bulking/ogre meme in 2019.


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> *YOU THINK A WOMAN CARES ABOUT WHAT MAN WOULD WIN IN A FUCKING FIGHT? WHAT COPE IS THIS? EVEN IF YOU WERE GOOD IN A FIGHT, THAT IS LITERALLY THE MOST USELES SKIN YOU COULD HAVE. AN INCEL WITH A KNIFE CAN FUCKING KILL ANY CAGE FIGHTER. YOU YOURSELF CAN'T FIGHT EITHER, SO STOP ACTING LIKE YOU CAN EVEN COMPARE TO A BEAST LIKE LESNAR. LESNARS SEX APPEAL IS NON EXISTANT WHEN COMPARED TO A PRETTY BOY *


*YOU ARE PLAIN RETARDED. READ MY PREVIOUS POSTS I'M NOT PREPARED TO REPEAT MY SELF BECAUSE SOME INCEL IS IN DENIAL.* 



> * THAT IS LITERALLY THE MOST USELES SKIN YOU COULD HAVE. AN INCEL WITH A KNIFE CAN FUCKING KILL ANY CAGE FIGHTER.*/QUOTE]
> *This is what a fight between an incel with a knife and a high slayer would look like. The incel is still fucked. You have no clue how fighting actual works.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> *YOU ARE PLAIN RETARDED. READ MY PREVIOUS POSTS I'M NOT PREPARED TO REPEAT MY SELF BECAUSE SOME INCEL IS IN DENIAL.*


how much pussy has masculinity got u?


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> how much pussy has masculinity got u?


I get noticed by women do you?


----------



## dogtown (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I get noticed by women do you?


 

Cope only iois is p in v


----------



## androidcel (May 6, 2019)

major cope


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope only iois is p in v


I don't understand what your saying


----------



## Insomniac (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I don'r understand what your saying


*COPE ONLY INDICATOR OF INTEREST IS PENIS IN VAGINA *


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> major cope


You say cope whenever I say something you don't agree with. You're bluepilled as fuck.


Insomniac said:


> *COPE ONLY INDICATOR OF INTEREST IS PENIS IN VAGINA *


That's wrong interest is interest.


----------



## androidcel (May 6, 2019)

masthetic look is ideal


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

So by that logic pity fucking is an indicator of interest @dogtown


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I get noticed by women do you?


so you don't slay at all with muh masculinity. noted.


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> so you don't slay at all with muh masculinity. noted.


I have no social life that's why I don't slay


----------



## dogtown (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> So by that logic pity fucking is an indicator of interest @dogtown


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> so you don't slay at all with muh masculinity. noted.


Do you get noticed by women?


dogtown said:


> View attachment 49998


Futhermore raping a woman is a further indication of interest. Attention is an indication of interest not sex. Sex with a relationship is the end goal for a woman.


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> Do you get noticed by women?
> 
> Futhermore raping a woman is a further indication of interest. Attention is an indication of interest not sex. Sex with a relationship is the end goal for a woman.


I;m not talking about myself. I'm talking about you. Keep deflecting you hairy cunt, all you get are looks of disgust you fucking ogre faggot


You said:


> I have no social life that's why I don't slay


cope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I'm literally the guys who get girls sitting him where ever he sits in class. You couldn't tell the difference between disgust and interest when a woman looks at you cause you never get female validation. Ironic you calling me a faggot when you believe feminine guys are attractive to women when that isn't true which concludes your projecting your sexual preference onto the opposite sex


I'm one of the most feminine looking people in PSL and I get lots of iois.


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm one of the most feminine looking people in PSL and I get lots of iois.


menstral cycle theory


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I'm literally the guys who get girls sitting him where ever he sits in class. You couldn't tell the difference between disgust and interest when a woman looks at you cause you never get female validation. Ironic you calling me a faggot when you believe feminine guys are attractive to women when that isn't true which concludes your projecting your sexual preference onto the opposite sex
> 
> meta cope





> I have no social life
> I'm literally the guys who get girls sitting him where ever he sits in class.



Pick one faggot. Also, if you're incel and you get girls hovering you it's more over than i initially thought


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm one of the most feminine looking people in PSL and I get lots of iois.


To say prettyboys have no appeal would be incorrect. They are below DOM Slayers in the hypergamous hierarchy


heroinfather said:


> Pick one faggot. Also, if you're incel and you get girls hovering you it's more over than i initially thought



Why would I fuck girls in school? That's pretty skanky but i'm sure you would delve down to those standards. Having a social life means doing stuff outside of college/work. Having no social life means being free for 8hours a, 7 days a week.

You're IQ is surely that of an schizophrenic Aboriginal 80 year old woman. Having girls hovering me isn't an incel trait, they come to me not me go to them even though I focus most of my time maintaing male friendships.


----------



## future chadlite (May 6, 2019)

2 apes can kill 1 ape, its not the strongest ape in the tribe who gets laid its the most respected (and this comes from looks, height, iq)
humans work the same, they are not lions and they do not fight over mates like seals jfl


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> 2 apes can kill 1 ape, its not the strongest ape in the tribe who gets laid its the most respected (and this comes from looks, height, iq)
> humans work the same, they are not lions and they do not fight over mates like seals jfl


Human's are pack animals, for example there have been a few documented cases of omegas killing alpha males in chimpanzee societies but there still is a dominance hierarchy as sticking with my metaphor old males are automatically above the alpha male in a society, it's often for alpha males having to create alliances with these older males in order to rule.


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> To say prettyboys have no appeal would be incorrect. They are below DOM Slayers in the hypergamous hierarchy
> 
> 
> Why would I fuck girls in school? That's pretty skanky but i'm sure you would delve down to those standards. Having a social life means doing stuff outside of college/work. Having no social life means being free for 8hours a, 7 days a week.
> ...


Never claimed having girls around u is an incel trait. but having girls around you and being incel is. You have ample opportunity to talk to them, have them notice you, yet NONE are interested. You are a fucking failure, and you should neck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I have no social life that's why I don't slay


nah nigger it's cuz ur ugly and probably an ogre going off these copes


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> Never claimed having girls around u is an incel trait. but having girls around you and being incel is. You have ample opportunity to talk to them, have them notice you, yet NONE are interested. You are a fucking failure, and you should neck yourself


I do talk to them you're projecting you beta cuck inhibitons. Futhermore, if they weren't interested in me they wouldn't sit next me. Suicide is for cowards


dotacel said:


> nah nigger it's cuz ur ugly and probably an ogre going off these copes


Stop staying that i'm coping because you don't agree with what I say. META COPE. Attractiveness affects social success but it doesn't stop it due to a lack of attractiveness unless your like a sub 3 with extreme facial deformities/ burn victim types.
How can you slay if you don't have a social life?


----------



## HorseFace (May 6, 2019)

"This will never compete with this". 

What do you mean by that? Who do you think slays more, who do you think is percieved in the most positive way? Who do you think girls percieve as most attractive.












"*HIGH T ITIMIDATING DISMORPHIC AF HIGH FIGHTING SUCSESS*"

Srs I don't get this at all, your ill if you'd rather look like an itimidating ogre than an person percieved as universally attractive, who would be percieved better in every social setting and girls would pick every time. Jfl @ thread


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I do talk to them you're projecting you beta cuck inhibitons. Futhermore, if they weren't interested in me they wouldn't sit next me. Suicide is for cowards
> 
> Stop staying that i'm coping because you don't agree with what I say. META COPE. Attractiveness affects social success but it doesn't stop it due to a lack of attractiveness unless your like a sub 3 with extreme facial deformities/ burn victim types.
> How can you slay if you don't have a social life?


you didn't disprove what i said. JFL at thinking ur even redpilled, even a fucking incel could score with girls flocking to him. You;re being dishonest or you're the opposite of what you preach.


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> you didn't disprove what i said. JFL at thinking ur even redpilled, even a fucking incel could score with girls flocking to him. You;re being dishonesr ot you're the opposite of what you preach.


What are you fucking retarded? Men and Women can't just be friends. Being an incel would be getting zero attention from girls ever.* Which reminds do you women ever notice you?* That kinda sounds funny paper saying that being popular with women is an incel trait.
An incel would be kept in the friendzone. I'm nowhere near that. I even turn lesbians bi stfu.


heroinfather said:


> you didn't disprove what i said. JFL at thinking ur even redpilled, even a fucking incel could score with girls flocking to him. You;re being dishonest or you're the opposite of what you preach.


All ideologies are flawed anyway so would I follow the redpill?


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> What are you fucking retarded? Men and Women can't just be friends. Being an incel would be getting zero attention from girls ever.* Which reminds do you women ever notice you?* That kinda sounds funny paper saying that being popular with women is an incel trait.


I didn't say it was an incel trait you actual fucking retard. Is English your second language or is that ugly ogre brain of yours unable to comprehend simple words on a screen? Like I said, I was talking about you not me since ur the one bragging. You're not some slayer, you are a virgin. You admitted this. You "get attention" from girls. I assume you have finished high school bc you talk about working long hours, so you have went your whole life without ascending while being ""popular"". Id highly doubt you get as much attention as you say you do, because if you do and you found your way to virginity (like ive stated _so_ many times) it is incomprehensible how you got to that point. Assuming you're masculine, good with women, and you still can't score. You claim you have no social life yet you claim you do. Your whole arguments have inconsistencies you fucking faggot. Pm me ur face or gtfo bc i need to know if you're a mentalcel or a troll at this point


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> I didn't say it was an incel trait you actual fucking retard. Is English your second language or is that ugly ogre brain of yours unable to comprehend simple words on a screen? Like I said, I was talking about you not me since ur the one bragging. You're not some slayer, you are a virgin. You admitted this. You "get attention" from girls. I assume you have finished high school bc you talk about working long hours, so you have went your whole life without ascending while being ""popular"". Id highly doubt you get as much attention as you say you do, because if you do and you found your way to virginity (like ive stated _so_ many times) it is incomprehensible how you got to that point. Assuming you're masculine, good with women, and you still can't score. You claim you have no social life yet you claim you do. Your whole arguments have inconsistencies you fucking faggot. Pm me ur face or gtfo bc i need to know if you're a mentalcel or a troll at this point



Not being noticed by women is a incel trait. Are you noticed by women?
You said incels could score with women in my situtation which is incorrect and your projecting your fantasties. An incel would be kept in the friendzone which is an incel trait.


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> Not being noticed by women is a incel trait. Are you noticed by women?


Ignore the whole fucking paragraph then, you fucking retard. You know I;m right. You think you're a slayer for orbiting women who are too nice to tell u to fuck off? not my problem. *RESPOND TO THAT GIANT PARAPGRAPH THAT I KNOW YOU READ OR YOU'RE A FUCKING BITCH END OF STORY *


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> I didn't say it was an incel trait you actual fucking retard. Is English your second language or is that ugly ogre brain of yours unable to comprehend simple words on a screen? Like I said, I was talking about you not me since ur the one bragging. You're not some slayer, you are a virgin. You admitted this. You "get attention" from girls. I assume you have finished high school bc you talk about working long hours, so you have went your whole life without ascending while being ""popular"". Id highly doubt you get as much attention as you say you do, because if you do and you found your way to virginity (like ive stated _so_ many times) it is incomprehensible how you got to that point. Assuming you're masculine, good with women, and you still can't score. You claim you have no social life yet you claim you do. Your whole arguments have inconsistencies you fucking faggot. Pm me ur face or gtfo bc i need to know if you're a mentalcel or a troll at this point


You don't have the authority to end the story. I'm the one who does that because you can't answer the fucking question, bitch. 
I never said I worked I'm in year 12 (16 years old) so that would make me a junior in the American Education system. I'm decent at scoring I keep women on edge as I'm not interested in relationships, futhermore I don't have my own place and in the UK you need to be 18 to own your own property which means fucking a girl is harder so we have to go back to her place which is more likely to turn a woman off.
You still haven't answered the question.


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> You don't have the authority to end the story. I'm the one who does that because you can't answer the fucking question, bitch.
> I never said I worked I'm in year 12 (16 years old) so that would make me a junior in the American Education system. I'm decent at scoring I keep women on edge as I'm not interested in relationships, futhermore I don't have my own place and in the UK you need to be 18 to own your own property which means fucking a girl is harder so we have to go back to her place which is more likely to turn a woman off.
> You still haven't answered the question.


Thanks for the confirmation. If you keep women on edge you must be a literal chad. Wanna pm me ur pic? Curious


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. If you keep women on edge you must be a literal chad. Wanna pm me ur pic? Curious


*DO YOU GET NOTICED BY GIRLS? * ANSWER THE QUESTION AND I'LL PM WHAT I LOOK LIKE


----------



## heroinfather (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> *DO YOU GET NOTICED BY GIRLS? * ANSWER THE QUESTION AND I'LL PM WHAT I LOOK LIKE


*GETTING NOTICED AND IOIS ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. ATTENTION, SURE. IOS? NO. NOW PM ME BOYO OR YOU ARE FOREVOR A LITTLE BITCH *


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> *GETTING NOTICED AND IOIS ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. ATTENTION, SURE. IOS? NO. NOW PM ME BOYO OR YOU ARE FOREVOR A LITTLE BITCH *


Attention is the genuine indicator of sexual interest.


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> You don't have the authority to end the story. I'm the one who does that because you can't answer the fucking question, bitch.
> I never said I worked I'm in year 12 (16 years old) so that would make me a junior in the American Education system. I'm decent at scoring I keep women on edge as I'm not interested in relationships, futhermore I don't have my own place and in the UK you need to be 18 to own your own property which means fucking a girl is harder so we have to go back to her place which is more likely to turn a woman off.
> You still haven't answered the question.



JFL at this coping kid


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> JFL at this coping kid


I'm not having this arguement again fuck off


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> I'm not having this arguement again fuck off



good luck with swinging your tiny little sack around faggot, your teenage friends might be impressed by the facade but I'm not. You're coping hard, and everyone here sees through it.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> So by that logic pity fucking is an indicator of interest @dogtown


Women wont pity fuck a guy they have no attraction to.

Women only pity fuck depressed Chads.


----------



## xom (May 6, 2019)

dimorphic pretty boys get the most pussy, everyone knows this


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> good luck with swinging your tiny little sack around faggot, your teenage friends might be impressed by the facade but I'm not. You're coping hard, and everyone here sees through it.


Fuck off, I have already made my points. It's pointless me even trying to make genuine points about a subject. Keep your little nerd wars away from me. This site seems to think that everything that doesn't align with the redpill/blackpill ideology is cope.


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

You said:


> Fuck off, I have already made my points. It's pointless me even trying to make genuine points about a subject. Keep your little nerd wars away from me. This site seems to think that everything that doesn't align with the redpill/blackpill ideology is cope.
> 
> View attachment 50101



what are you even babbling about retard

you're coping, hard. You're a virgin who doesnt have a social life by your own admittance and you're pretending that you dont get laid because you dont have your own apartment, because everyone knows, teenagers never have sex until they sign their first rental lease what??? LMFAO

when i was your age, i lost my virginity to the hottest girl in my school (a fucking catholic school to boot) IN A FUCKING PARK. One of my friends fucked a girl during class hours in the fucking art storage room, to say nothing of all the other places in and around the school he has fucked girls because unlike you, girls didnt just "notice" him, they made efforts to be alone with him and get at his fucking dick. Most kids your age manage to get it on somewhere, is the fucking point, in the back of a car, in their own home while the parents are out, at a friends house when the parents are at work, in the toilets, in the fucking bushes at a rave, on a beach, SOMEWHERE.

this has nothing to do with ideology, you're just coping hard. Its the oldest cope in the book "ive never been laid but girls smile at me and talk to me so im totally hot stuff"


----------



## Blitz (May 6, 2019)

CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY THE FUCK SUBHUMAN GENETICS EXIST? WHY THE FUCK CANT WE ALL LOOK LIKE THIS WHO THE FUCK PASSES RECESSED CHINS JAWS BUG EYES AND MANLET GENES


----------



## Cretinous (May 6, 2019)

Blitz said:


> CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY THE FUCK SUBHUMAN GENETICS EXIST? WHY THE FUCK CANT WE ALL LOOK LIKE THIS WHO THE FUCK PASSES RECESSED CHINS JAWS BUG EYES AND MANLET GENES



because you sinned in a former life and were reincarnated as a stank ass nigga for punishment. If you fuck up this time, you're going to be reincarnated as an african kid with downs syndrome.


----------



## You (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> what are you even babbling about retard
> 
> you're coping, hard. You're a virgin who doesnt have a social life by your own admittance and you're pretending that you dont get laid because you dont have your own apartment, because everyone knows, teenagers never have sex until they sign their first rental lease what??? LMFAO
> 
> ...



The significance of your opinion in my life is none. You're so attached to redpill thought that you can't distinguish it from absolute truth. Anyone could fuck a skank by the sounds of it you did doing it in a car park this is why the sexual marketplace is so inflated.

I do know what sexual interest is even though i'm pretty young and I can drive my own car. I'm not insecure that I don't have a social because it's something I can change. You're infering that i'm stuck in the situtation i'm in which is false and


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 6, 2019)

Way too many bitches just want chad.


----------



## Blitz (May 6, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> because you sinned in a former life and were reincarnated as a stank ass nigga for punishment. If you fuck up this time, you're going to be reincarnated as an african kid with downs syndrome.


Jfl if u think I'm black


----------

